# NOW AVAILABLE - Unitronic Dogbone Mount Upgrade for RS 3 and TT RS



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

​
Unitronic® is proud to launch its Dogbone Mount Upgrade for the 2017-2020 (8V.2) Audi® RS 3® and 2017-2021 (8S) Audi TT RS® equipped with the 2.5TFSI EVO (DAZA/DNWA) engine. This Dogbone Mount Upgrade, also referred to as the Pendulum Mount, was engineered to maximize performance through eliminating the slop present in the factory style mount and improving drivetrain stability to ensure the system is better suited to withstand the forces present during hard launches or demanding driving scenarios on the drag strip or race track, virtually eliminating wheel hop, and offering more crisp shifts, all while maintaining a reduced NVH (noise/vibration/harshness) for comfortable operation.​









Consistent with all of its performance products, Unitronic utilizes only the latest industry leading tools, equipment and computer aided design software that are packed with the latest technology from our technology partners at Creaform® and Stratasys®. Operations start with 3D scanning the RS 3 and TT RS subframe, engine, transmission, and OEM components with its in-house 3D scanner. Once 3D scan data has been collected and processed, Unitronic Hardware Engineers then interact with the 3D models to identify fitment constraints, mounting locations, other component locations, etc. to ensure the final product fits perfectly within the “envelope”.​









Throughout the research and development phase of this Unitronic Dogbone Mount, perceivable NVH throughout the cabin was a very important factor of consideration. As a result, Unitronic engineers designed a modular system which is able to accept one of two inserts with varying stiffness.​



















Our yellow “street” poly bushings are ideal for street use, spirited driving, and the occasional track day. For race oriented builds, high power, and track-only type vehicles, our red “race” poly bushings are most ideal. *(COMING APRIL 2022)*​
































Unitronic’s Dogbone Arm and Endcaps are 5-axis CNC machined from T7075 billet Aluminum; and features a black anodized finish. Unique to Unitronic’s design, are CNC machined Nylon inserts, which isolate them from the subframe to mitigate possible damage from extenuating heat radiated from the exhaust system. In addition, they facilitate an easier straight forward installation that allows the installer to install the mount on the vehicle without having to disassemble the subframe.​









Finally, and most importantly, Unitronic opted to use polyurethane for its bushings due to its excellent damping and rebound properties. Polyurethane is known to withstand cyclic loading under varying operating conditions that contribute to its durability.​

























*DOGBONE MOUNT UPGRADE FEATURES*

• T7075 Billet Aluminum Arm and End Caps w/ Black Anodized Finish
• Unique Nylon inserts
• Laser-etched and engraved Unitronic logos
• Yellow “Street” Polyurethane bushings
• Optional Red “Race” Polyurethane bushings *(COMING APRIL 2022)*
• Direct bolt-on fitment



*APPLICATIONS**


2017-2020 8V.2 Audi RS 3 2.5TFSI EVO DAZA/DNWA

2017-2021 8S Audi TT RS 2.5TFSI EVO DAZA/DNWA





​


----------

